# TEAM RECESS 5/22 55 POUND WAHOO



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was another good day to be able to get offshore with friends. Out the Pensacola pass around 6:30 or so. The crew today was the some what normal one of Tim,Rob,Cliff,Brad and myself. As we left out of the pass some roller from the SW were still around. Our goal today was wahoo and dolphin. At 26 miles we slowed to put out a five line spread. Water conditions at we reached the nipple was a greenish blue with lots of grass, but no real lines to them, lots of flyers and a few birds working south of the 131. After about an hour on the troll the flats went off at the same time. At first we thought it was a double header. But the wahoo had eaten both combo's. We work the area over pretty hard with nothing to show for it after another hour. We pointed the nose back out to the SE for another 9 miles and found some beautiful blue water with lots of life to it. Schools of flying fish,some form lines,77.2 degree water and a few dolphins free jumping in the area with some mixed in barrels and other debris floating in the grass. We pass a barrel with some triple tail on it and had hopes that we could put a few of them in the cooler. Tim,Cliff and Rob try to get a bait to them but the chicken dolphin would beat them toit every time. With a few dolphin in the box we went back on the troll. While on the troll a hot bull dolphin jump into the spread and attacked the port teaser repeatedly. Brad pitch a small bait to the 35 plus pound bull and with-in second a fight was on but short lived. While the fight he thur the hook and that was the last we seen of him. A few minutes later a wehoo of 17#'s jump on the port flat and he went in the cooler. I think it is only going to improve off shore from here. Cliff or Rob will post a pictuer of the 55 # Wahoo. Gene and CREW


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice Report. Sounds like a good day. I'm going back out sometime this week.

What did the hoos hit? Did ya'll smell any of the oil out there?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

great report Gene, I'm glad the whole crew was out for the first wahoo of the season....with many more to come.... I'm sure!! Thanks for the post, and looking forward to the pictures


----------



## mikeshep (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job saw you heading out there.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Nilram (23/05/2010)*Nice Report. Sounds like a good day. I'm going back out sometime this week.
> 
> *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">What did the hoos hit?* Did ya'll smell any of the oil out there?


The Ice, sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Days like today are what living in this area is all about. The pelagics weren't going crazy or anything, but it was a memorable day for sure. At around 9:30AM, the starboard flat bends over and fish on. Half a second later, the port flat gets slammed as well. Rob and I initially think we have two fish that are tangling our lines. We soon found out that the 55# wahoo had eaten both our lures. Honestly, the fish wasn't much of a match for two 50w's, but we all got excited when we got our first glimpse of the fish flash in the propwash. Soon after, Tim applied a gaff shot to the fish's head, and dinner was in the boat. 

About an hour later, Tim spotted a very decent size bull dolphin in the distancestart charging the boat. We all watched the dolphin make a beeline for theteaser. I dropped a bait back to him,(on spinning gear),we watched him eat, and I'm kicking myself for not leaving it in freespool for a second longer longer than i did. If I had to do it again, I'd try letting him put that bait in his stomach before flipping the bail. Anyway, the hook didn't drive home, and this fish was gone. 

We had chicken dolphin charge lures that were too large for them several times throughout the day, and we did pickup another much smaller wahoo. 

It was a very fun day guys. Look forward to the next one. 

Oh, and heck no there was no oil smell in the air...not a bit of it. Cliff should have a nice picture of the wahoo while it was still lit up, so i look forward to seeing it myself.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

MAN WHAT A GREAT DAY. THE FULL TEAM OUT FOR THE SEASON'S FIRST BLUE WATER RUN, NY STRIPS ON THE GRILL,LIGHT BREEZE,PRETTY WATER(SOME OF THE TIME). PUT 2 HOOS IN THE BOX AND GOT TO PLAY WITH SOME CHICKEN DOLPHIN AND ONE NICE BULL COME UP TO JUST SAY HI AND LEAVE. BEAUTIFUL DAY. LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT YEAR. ONLY TOOK 1 PIC OF THE BIG HOO.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good stuff right there....The report gives me a few ideas for tomorrow...Naw, I won't be troilling and hopefully the debris you guys saw will be a lil further to the west....

Thanks Gene and Brad for a great report! Lookin forward to the pics...2 / 50w's???? that whoo didn't hv a prayer...lol

Jimmy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

good job guys. Hopefully we'll also kill a few pelagic striped mackeral on monday


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like ya'll had a great day. Wish I could have been there but I felt like Brad & Rob did the other day, thing called *WORK!* Congratulations on the first hoo of the season.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding job guys. Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a great day to be on the water. hope the action is still on tomorrow when we head south.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Nilram (23/05/2010)*Nice Report. Sounds like a good day. I'm going back out sometime this week.
> 
> What did the hoos hit? Did ya'll smell any of the oil out there?


The hoo's hit islander/bally combo's. I was out wednesday and saturday and did NOT see or smell the first hint of oil over this way. Gene


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the report! Sounds like the offshore bite is starting to pick up again.

As for the oil. I have been out three times from 20 - 25 miles off of Gulf Shores. I smelled a little something a couple of weeks ago, but this week has been clean salty air. Lots of flying fish, turtles, and Flippers where I was at. I have not seen any affects yet and I hope it stays that way.

Great Wahoo guys!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *getn2it (23/05/2010)*Looks like ya'll had a great day. Wish I could have been there but I felt like Brad & Rob did the other day, thing called *WORK!* Congratulations on the first hoo of the season.


Mike,

I haven't met you yet, but you are good people in my book. The propwash your boat generates is very nice looking and allows for one to keep lures pretty close to the boat when trolling. :toast


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet Hoo!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Super cool guys! You guys continue to set the bar higher and higher! Lets hope your trip becomes indicative of the summer and not one all about oil!

MSyellowfin


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *MSYellowfin (23/05/2010)*Super cool guys! You guys continue to set the bar higher and higher! Lets hope your trip becomes indicative of the summer and not one all about oil!
> 
> MSyellowfin


 Robert Thank you and others on the positive comments. I think a big blue will be around all those chicken out there. Wish we had the time to target one of them. Some one's going to get one any day now. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!! 

Those sea's were challenging for us. I'm gladwe didn't plan to goas far as you guy's!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

As everyone else has said it is absolutely beautiful out there right now. Sure hope they can get a handle on the oil and just maybe we can have an awesome blue water season. Looking forward to the next one as always.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great looking fish. We went out last thursday and found really nice looking water just west of the nipple but little in the way of flying fish and some scattered weeds. Water was pretty blue in my book. Been busy since then but wil post some pics tomorrow of our catch.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Gene, 

Thanks for the fish. I really APPERICATE it. IF you need help with the camera just let me know. GOod job on the first wahoooo of the year!!! That water looks a little to flat for the guy with rough water karma. Guess he got that bad mojo off of him. Good job and You LUCKY dogs have fun on your adventure. Im really jealous. 

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Did you use wire on your ballyhoo or mono?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

mono


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

dang thats sounds like a dream trip to me if i could go out deep and catch a boat load of bull dolphin and wahoo also some big grouper iwould pay a $100 to go. i cant really go to fari only have a 21ft. sea chser.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *cigar minnow (24/05/2010)*dang thats sounds like a dream trip to me if i could go out deep and catch a boat load of bull dolphin and wahoo also some big grouper iwould pay a $100 to go. i cant really go to fari only have a 21ft. sea chser.


I have a 20' Proline and i safely make it out far enough to catch dolphin, wahoo, and big grouper. NOw for the snowys, no it would be tough to get to them safely. I have caught big dolphin and wahoo at 20 miles and in closer at times. You don't have to go far to get them. Also in July the weed lines will form a little better and they will be closer in. JUst got to go and put in time on the water. THey are there. Good luck.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *ironman172 (23/05/2010)*great report Gene, I'm glad the whole crew was out for the first wahoo of the season....with many more to come.... I'm sure!! Thanks for the post, and looking forward to the pictures


 Bil the teaser that the bull dolphin hit was the same one you recover on your last swim in the gulf. I sure am glad you were able to get it back for us. Gene


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome fish awesome catch as always! What, no grouper?


----------

